# sandisk ssd plus 240 gb



## sam1 (Nov 1, 2015)

Hi, I want to buy a sandisk *ssd plus* 240 GB ssd from ebay. can anyone suggest if it is good enough at INR 5380?


----------



## DK_WD (Nov 2, 2015)

sam1 said:


> Hi, I want to buy a sandisk *ssd plus* 240 GB ssd from ebay. can anyone suggest if it is good enough at INR 5380?



Hi [MENTION=115838]sam1[/MENTION],

The choice of the SSD, it all depends on your budget, because SSDs are expensive; however they are worth every penny.
The difference between cheaper SSDs and more expensive ones that have similar capacity is their write speeds. Expensive ones are usually 540MB/s write speeds while cheaper ones go up to around 250MB/s write speeds only. Read speeds however, are the same.

Hope it helps


----------



## Gollum (Nov 2, 2015)

sam1 said:


> Hi, I want to buy a sandisk *ssd plus* 240 GB ssd from ebay. can anyone suggest if it is good enough at INR 5380?



I would buy the HDD but never from ebay
ebay is a market place and not a store. I consider ebay as the grey market of the internet.

buy it from amazon or wsretail or an actual retail shop.

I recently bought SanDisk 120 SSD and its pretty great for an OS drive.
Helps my PC boot super fast and I love it.

I would expect the 240 to be the same.


----------



## sam1 (Nov 3, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up guys, appreciate it!


----------

